# Catahoula vs Black Mouth Cur



## TriWinkle

This place has been dead...So, in the spirit of good conversation and learning something new...Which would you choose to watch-over/guard your place and why?


----------



## cur huntin' kid

Either one would do a good job, they are both loyal and very protective of their family. The biggest thing would be finding a breeder close to you. If you live down south that would be no problem but if you live anywhere else they are not as common.


----------



## Rock

I've seen more cat, but I'm from PA. Dont see much BMC. However everyone that I run across in my dog travels that has either one swares by them. Amanda who has camped/hiked all over Mich UP has done so with a cat


----------



## JPiantedosi

Ive had mtn and leapord curs that were all great dogs. Im thinking in the near future there will be a cat in my truck to help me move cattle and sheep.

Jim


----------



## Tango

A bmc was responsible for the first killing of one of my goats. They are good cattle dogs as are Catahoulas. Since I've only had one bmc, I can't say she was average or she was not but she came out of solid cattle working lines. Very smart like my houligans. Very agile and quick. 
I've had three full bred Catahoulas, all from bay dog lines. They can run all day and make split second decisions. Seem to have a natural instinct for rounding up cattle so no training is necessary for that but this sort of independent thinking makes them out-of-the -box dogs as far as other types of training. My houligans have all been a little stranger shy. They didn't make good watch dogs for the two-legged problem variety but they make excellent predator dogs. 

Catahoula bulldogs are one notch above and make excellent wachdogs, protection dogs and cattle dogs. I don't trust houligans, Catahoula Bulldogs or Bulldogs around goats without supervision. It took three years for my houligans and Catahoula bulldogs to massacre my goat herd. They did it when I was a caregiver for a family member with cancer and away from my farm. I had left a friend there to care for the place and she had an accident and left the place unsupervised. Within a couple of days the dogs had massacred the entire herd of registered Boer goats. Dead adults, aborted fetuses, and the ones who survived were in shock. Most had lost their ears. These dogs were raised around goats all their lives and had been with me in the fields constantly. I think the lone killing by the bmc, who was not from my own stock as the other dogs were, planted a seed in their minds and that seed matured at the perfect time. Dogs with prey drive, like bmc, Catahoulas, bulldogs and terriers are not the best choice to watch over small stock. They are the best choice to keep predators off the farm which is why I've always had them. Bulldogs are my choice for personal protection. An lgd inside a good fence with stock and a couple of houligans or bulldogs outside the fence are a winning combination. just my 2 cents on an old thread found while looking for something else.


----------



## arnie

i'v had a ladner strain Southern black mouth cur and,.origanal mt curs that are outstanding intelligent dogs keeping any and all varmits away from the homestead (and I live in the wooded hills so they stay busy) they are great watch dogs but are not really mean twards humans so I don't have to worry about berry pickers and meter readers being attacked . cataulas have a reputation for being rougher . yet harder headed . this said diferint strains of curs vary in there temprement the ladner I had was so friendly kind and super smart while others bred for cattle and hogs are much rougher .being very smart dogs they can be easily trained and controlled as they are dedicated to there owners .Which ever you chose I will recommend that you start with a pup as all curs become attached to there owners and can be one person dogs .


----------



## TedH71

Catahoulas tend to be more high strung compared to blackmouth curs. I've had both and my current preference is the catahoula. On the negative side, you have to worry about colors when you breed catahoulas because you have to cull the pups that are born with excessive white because they can be blind or deaf or both. Simple...breed leopard to solid OR leopard to dark leopard. Here are some pictures of most of my dog and other friends' dogs.


----------



## Twobottom

Both breeds sound very interesting but hailing from the big north country I don't think they would fare well with those short coats.


----------



## Tango

Twobottom said:


> Both breeds sound very interesting but hailing from the big north country I don't think they would fare well with those short coats.


I don't know about being in the extreme weather full time but they are pretty high energy, burning lots of fuel for a day full of working but I dunno about the north country. A Tennessee winter is hardly extreme but my houligans have hardly noticed - they sleep indoors. Both the Black mouth Cur and the Catahoula would be good herd helpers, driving and maybe keeping together - they're fast thinkers, very intelligent and agile. And they would be great property protection in pairs -not alone against coyotes - but they would not be good herd protection, living with the herd, even in the South, imo. They have too much prey drive for small livestock, again just imo. Others experience may be different.


----------



## TedH71

My dog came from a breeder who lives in a very rural area in Colorado that gets tons of snow every year. Her dogs do just fine. They tend to run a lot so they don't exactly stay and shiver.


----------

